# How to add a new sub-forum?



## JCFans01

Hello everyone,

Newbie here but would like to start a sub-forum for Toronto, Canada. How do I go about doing this?

Thank you.


----------



## Daximus

JCFans01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Newbie here but would like to start a sub-forum for Toronto, Canada. How do I go about doing this?
> 
> Thank you.


You beg and plead with the administration. Users cannot create or modify the forum structure.


----------

